# e-collar bald spot



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just started using an e-collar and I haven't had to use it much, but I notice she has a bald spot on her neck about the size of a quarter. Its not red or irritated. I maybe use the collar once per training session since I put it on and she never yelps or anything. Any suggestions to what this is? Should I hold off for a while to see what happens with the spot?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

What kind of dog do you have? On my springer/brittany by the end of the hunting season she has a pretty good sized blading area where the hair was rubbed off by the e-collar. For some reason, I dont' have that problem with my lab.

By winter/spring, the hair has grown back on the springer/brittany.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

She is a Choc. Lab, she has pretty thin hair though compared to other labs. I think


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

I would think that it's either a spot being caused by the prongs rubbing on her skin or it's a hotspot. If your only using it when you train and that's once a day, I'd be more inclinded to think hotspot but who knows.... If she's wearing the collar during the day when not training then I'd definitely stop doing that.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

What do you mean by a hot spot? she does not where the collar unless we are training.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Im just assumming but hot spots are from the points contacting.....I also have a choc. lab about 4 yrs old but never have that problem...just off the top of my head I was thinking that maybe your collar was too loose....not so much to choke the dog but I was told to keep it fairly snug...maybe your problem maybe not...you also mentioned the light fur.. that could also be it.....anyway good luck


----------

